# Javac-Befehl



## messmar (14. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

Ich habe ein kleines Problem, das eigentlich ein Anfänger-Problem auch ist, obgleich ich keiner bin.

Ich habe die Java 1.5.09 unter WnXp installiert und in den zwei folgenden Umgebungs-Variablen folgendes eingetragen (Natürlich 1zu1 wo die Java-Dateien installiert worden sind auch ):

PATH=%PATH%;C:\java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\
CLASSPATH=.;C:\java\jre1.5.0_09\lib\

Wenn aber dann versuche ein Paar Java-Dateien über die Konsole zu komplieren und zwar mit bekannten Befehl:"javac", dann erhalte ich die bekannte Fehlermeldung:

"Der Befehl "javac" ist entweder falsch geschrieben oder konnte nicht gefunden werden."

Irgendwie sehe ich von lauter Bäume die Wald nicht.

Hat Jemand evtl. eine Idee woran es legen könnte?

Danke und Gruß
Messmar


----------



## zeja (14. Oktober 2006)

Nunja die JRE ist nur die Java Runtime Environment. Damit kann man zwar Java Programme laufen lassen, jedoch nicht compilieren. Zum compilieren braucht man das SDK (Software Development Kit).

Schau doch mal im bin Verzeichnis nach. Im Gegensatz zum JDK gibt es dort beim JRE auch kein javac.


----------

